# What to do with my phone while taking lesson?



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Depending on your trainer you can ask him/her to hold it. I have my trainer hold mine because there's only like 3 people in my lesson (so a ton of people won't be asking for her to hold phones) and we're very close (known her for year and years)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I always set mine on a barrel off in a corner or along the rail. I make sure the screen is faced down though so the heat doesn't get it if outdoor, I also have an otterbox on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

could you leave it in that horse's tack locker?


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

I live mine in the tack box, or in my training bag. If I ride alone I keep it in the inner pocket of my vest.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I put mine in my helmet bag and either hang it on a hook on the stall or put in the tack box, depending on the horse I'm riding.


----------



## ElementaryTeacher (May 31, 2014)

Thanks guys! Those are some great ideas, but unfortunately this isn't a barn where each horse has their own stall or tack trunk. I guess the best thing to do might be just to ask her if there is a good post to leave my phone (unless anyone has any other ideas). It's not really that big of a deal, it just seems weird to say "where can I put my phone?" lol:lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is one of the reasons I kept my ancient clamshell phone; becuaseit is small enough I can put it in my bra. I wrap it in a tissue to keep my sweat from damaging it, and put it between the girls for safekeeping.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you have a purse or bag of any sort that you take with you to lessons? If so, I would put it in there and either hang it on a hook that you won't run off and forget about or lay it on the ground somewhere out of the way where it won't get stepped on.

If you don't have a bag, it might be a good idea to get one, that way you can carry your phone, a bottle of water, and maybe a snack (or treats for your horse :wink.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

ElementaryTeacher said:


> Thanks guys! Those are some great ideas, but unfortunately this isn't a barn where each horse has their own stall or tack trunk. I guess the best thing to do might be just to ask her if there is a good post to leave my phone (unless anyone has any other ideas). It's not really that big of a deal, it just seems weird to say "where can I put my phone?" lol:lol:


The horses at my barn don't have their own stalls either. I just pick a stall and hang it there. At the barn I used to work at I'd leave my phone on a shelf in the feed room. Sometimes I would leave it in the brush box. I would just go ahead and ask your instructor where a good place to put it is. I'm sure it won't be the first time someone has asked!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> that is one of the reasons I kept my ancient clamshell phone; becuaseit is small enough I can put it in my bra. I wrap it in a tissue to keep my sweat from damaging it, and put it between the girls for safekeeping.


That's what I do too.

Oh wait... 

In all seriousness, I put my phone in a grooming kit left where I tacked up and where I will untack. Every student SHOULD have their own grooming kit instead of using what the barn offers, so to the OP... consider buying one and just keep the phone there. Probably safer than laying it in some random spot outside or in the ring where it could get knocked over or "misplaced".


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Buy a wearable case and wear it. I have mine on my ankle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

jinxremoving said:


> That's what I do too.
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> In all seriousness, I put my phone in a grooming kit left where I tacked up and where I will untack. Every student SHOULD have their own grooming kit instead of using what the barn offers, so to the OP... consider buying one and just keep the phone there. Probably safer than laying it in some random spot outside or in the ring where it could get knocked over or "misplaced".


This is how disease is spread grooming kits are not person specific they are horse specific! I'd be very very unhappy if you turned up with brushes that could have been god only knows wear and used on horses that could have any variety of skin conditions or infectious diseases! In fact you would be very quickly asked to leave the property
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

faye said:


> This is how disease is spread grooming kits are not person specific they are horse specific! I'd be very very unhappy if you turned up with brushes that could have been god only knows wear and used on horses that could have any variety of skin conditions or infectious diseases! In fact you would be very quickly asked to leave the property
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree, however it is very very very common in riding schools here for students to bring their own brushes. 

I let my students use their own but they leave them in their own little box that they leave at the barn and when they switch horses I make them clean and disinfect their brushes before using them on the next horse.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Before I had a locker at the barn, I used to leave my phone in my shoe in the tack room and made sure it was as far in the toe as it could be and I would put it on silent. Or I would just bury it under the brushes of the groom kit I used. 

Also make sure you have a password on it just in case.

If your car is your only place to put it.. I would think it would be fine if you left the window down a bit and/or put it somewhere shady... like your glove department, under your seat or in the trunk, or if you'd park in a shady spot. I mean you are probably only at the barn for maximum 3 hours. My phone gets pretty hot when I carry it in my jean pocket on a hot day, so a ventilated shady car could work I think!


----------



## country17 (Sep 15, 2012)

go to horse.com and there is a phone holder you can strap onto your leg and it doesnt bug you while riding.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought a phone holder for my arm (the type runners use) or ask my trainer to hold it. I get private training, though. 

If you wear a belt of any sort, you can get a case to put on your belt. I specifically bought a belt when I was riding years ago for just that purpose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I just keep mine under the floor mat in the car "under dash overhang". I crack the windows and never had a problem


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

faye said:


> This is how disease is spread grooming kits are not person specific they are horse specific! I'd be very very unhappy if you turned up with brushes that could have been god only knows wear and used on horses that could have any variety of skin conditions or infectious diseases! In fact you would be very quickly asked to leave the property
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is a very good point.

We do have a policy at our barn and signs posted in a couple locations that grooming kits AND muck boots are not to be used elsewhere and most people leave them on property in our tack rooms or kept in the car - which is where I keep mine to prevent things from going "missing".

I still think students, at least serious students, should have their own grooming kit as long as it is explained about the health issues associated with taking them off site and using outside of the barn. The concern about people using them on other horses outside of the barn, is totally valid, but easily maintained even with the little kids - the parents being made aware and a stern warning of what can happen if not followed. To imply students shouldn't have their own grooming kits is a bit much. 

Another thing to consider is that it's not _just_ grooming tools that can spread disease. Footwear, clothing, etc. I bet there are people who would never ever use a brush on a random horse... but then go visit a friends barn elsewhere in the same muckboots that they wear at their home barn. At our barn, we don't allow people to use muckboots elsewhere and they MUST be stored on site. (Any visiting vets and farriers are to clean their boots upon arrival.)

There was a recent outbreak here and it got bad enough that all visitors were restricted from the barn, no one could visit any other barn / show and we were told to even avoid tack stores unless necessary. A bit much, but we haven't had anything at our barn in many years. Knock on wood!


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

Fanny pack (super attractive, I know) if I'm riding alone or hitting the trail with friends. I prefer this to a phone holder as it leaves a little room for other things like sugar cubes, pocket knife, etc.

If someone else is around I leave it in my grooming bag.

If I forget the fanny bag, sometimes I just shove the phone down into the top of my tall boots (R calf is a little smaller than the L, so I've got a bit of extra room in that boot).


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Dang, I would have been kicked out of every barn I've been to 10 years ago if folks were actually so strict about using grooming supplies between horses. If a trainer told me that I needed to have my own grooming kit to take lessons then that would have been even more of an undertaking considering that I already had to invest in breeches, boots, half chaps, and a helmet for weekly lessons. I've NEVER had an issue using brushes between horses, though I keep my brushes clean and would never use them on a horse with signs of some sort of ailment. 

Back to the original issue, finding a place to put your phone shouldn't be too big of a problem. I usually either leave mine on the side of the arena, or in my tack locker if I'll be in the pasture. I trust the barns where I've been, so I'd also leave it sitting right on the central counter in the barn. Putting it in a bag sitting next to your trainer is an option if she's not willing to hold it. They even make phone holders that strap around your leg to hold the device, and they don't interfere with your riding.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Duck dodgers, ringworm is not always obvious and is spread through contact. On my way to the yard I once helped catch a horse who was loose in the road. He looked fine if somewhat stressed. I then returned him to his field and went on to so my horses. 1wk later my horses had ringworm! They had been no where and this loose horse that I handled for all of 1 min is the only place it could have come from but because they have individual grooming kits and no one else handled my horses the outbreak was limited to my 2 horses on a yard of 10 horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

If I am riding in our outdoor it's almost always on the fence. If it's winter and I'm in the indoor it'll be zipped up in my pocket. I have an otterbox so if it ever were to fall off the fence or out of my pocket it would more than likely be just fine. =)


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

DuckDodgers said:


> Dang, I would have been kicked out of every barn I've been to 10 years ago if folks were actually so strict about using grooming supplies between horses. If a trainer told me that I needed to have my own grooming kit to take lessons then that would have been even more of an undertaking considering that I already had to invest in breeches, boots, half chaps, and a helmet for weekly lessons. I've NEVER had an issue using brushes between horses, though I keep my brushes clean and would never use them on a horse with signs of some sort of ailment.
> 
> Back to the original issue, finding a place to put your phone shouldn't be too big of a problem. I usually either leave mine on the side of the arena, or in my tack locker if I'll be in the pasture. I trust the barns where I've been, so I'd also leave it sitting right on the central counter in the barn. Putting it in a bag sitting next to your trainer is an option if she's not willing to hold it. They even make phone holders that strap around your leg to hold the device, and they don't interfere with your riding.



We have like 20 school horses and none of them have their own individual set of brushes. I have my own set of brushes that i use on every horse i ride. I can ride up to 10 completely different horses a week, sometimes I just put a tune up on a new horse, sometimes i get a horse in just or a month, etc etc and I use that same set of brushes on all of them. They get cleaned periodically but not as often as they should. I've been riding professionally (ie: multiple horses a day, new horses in all the time, etc) for over 10 years and I have never EVER had a case of ringworm or an infectious skin disease in the barn. They all have sleek shiny healthy coats. I'm not saying it can't (or won't) happen but I'm kind of surprised this is such a cause of alarm for certain barns as it doesn't seem (IME) to be that common. Don't get me wrong, we're pretty anal about disinfecting water buckets, especially ones that go to shows, scrubbing stalls, quarantining new horses, etc. but not about brushes and it's never been an issue. In fact... I've never seen it be an issue at any of the bigger show barns i've ridden in for the past 25 years and some of those barns were very very anal!

back to the OT, just ask your trainer the best place to put your phone! Most of my kids set them on the judge's stand in the area or leave them in the tack room or tack locker. I have had otter boxes and lifeproof cases and drop my phone practically every day off a horse. haven't had one break yet! (knock on wood)


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Let me ask you this: where do you put your car keys? I always leave them in the barn because I'm afraid of having a fall and getting stabbed by my keys if they were in my pocket. If I had a phone worth worrying about, I'd leave it with my keys. Since I don't, it stays in the car.


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

I'm lucky enough to have a tack locker right now where I'm at, so I currently leave my phone and keys (aside from locker key, just in case) in there if I'm having a lesson. If I'm riding by myself, I'll bring my phone just in case. But we're selling my horse, which will lose me my locker (they're for boarders), so once we sell her I'll probably just bring them both into the arena and leave them on the side.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

From someone who gets all of my business by my cell phone, I wouldn't recommend wearing it. I don't think that your car will melt your phone. If you store it in the glove compartment or on the floor OUT of the sun, it should be okay. Since most people are now glued to their phones or their laptops, it should make your lessons more enjoyable as a temporary escape from the instant access cell phone world. =b


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

Back before smart phones, I'd stick my flip phone in my back pocket of my jeans, but it would always worm its way up out of the pocket constantly and I'd have to shove it back down. Occasionally I wouldn't notice and it would fall to the ground. Then one day, this happened while trotting and the horse stepped on it and killed it 

These days, I almost always leave it in the car, even in the blazing heat or the freezing winters, and I've never had a phone harmed in years of doing this. Never really thought about the heat hurting it... I'd rather not set it somewhere in the barn or on the fence because it's too likely a person, horse, or cat will accidentally knock it off and damage it (like what happened to a friend's phone left on a bench - cracked her screen). My horse LOVES to knock things off of the fence like water bottles, so it would be very risky to stick my phone on top of the fence with him around.

I will zip it into my coat pocket in the winter if I'm riding alone sometimes, but I have no such pockets in the summer. My horse is a pretty spooky guy, and my phone has rung while in my coat pocket a few times, but thankfully I guess that's not one of the things he's spooky about


----------



## QuarterHorseGirl12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, I just keep mine in my grooming kit during my lesson.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I stick mine in my half chap.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd leave the thing in the car, out of sight. You aren't going to be answering it anyway during the lesson (at least hopefully not) so enjoy your time with the horse.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Back in my day the phone hung on the kitchen wall and we didn't have to think about such things.

Okay some newer jackets have little cell phone pockets on them. One girl at my barn wears it on her arm like a jogger does the iPad. Most keep in their tack locker. I have mine in a front shirt pocket that buttons. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I never ride without my phone since I usually ride alone  I either have it in a coat pocket or I use the armband that my iphone with lifeproof case snaps into. When I did take lessons I usually still kept my phone on me in case of an emergency at home or something. Theres all kinds of things you can get now to help keep your phone on you though. Little arm bands, belt clips (if I use a belt clip case I clip to my boot), woman I rode once with had this cute little belt thing that had a zipper for storing a phone, if wearing a tight sports bra I've stuck it in there haha, or in half chaps...lots of options!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a cell phone holder for my belt now. I put my phone in that. However I ride alone a lot these days so its kind of necessary to keep it on me "just in case".


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Riding out with a cell phone is a smart thing to do. There are many different types of holders for them now.
If you must have it during a lesson, buy a holder and turn the thing off.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Trail riding without a phone is foolish, but during a lesson there are other people around to help. How many people carry an extra phone, in case you trash yours during a lesson? Plus, since I can't $justify a droid right now, I keep watching my friends just drop theirs on the ground and crack them. PRETTY EASY to do while you ride.
DH and I carry our cells in either a belt pack or in a saddlebag when we trail ride.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

For those who keep their cell phone on their cleavage...

There is some concern that keeping your cell in your bra MAY cause cancer. There is no reliable evidence to prove this, but why would you take the risk?

Belt clip, arm band, or best of all, a safety vest with a cell phone pocket


----------



## sea (May 15, 2014)

I keep my iphone in my bra. Yeah, it gets sweaty, but it's in a lifeproof case so it's easy to rinse off. I don't like setting it down anywhere because I am so prone to losing it, and paranoia that someone might take it would keep me from enjoying my ride.

ETA: Didn't know the practice was being linked with causing breast cancer, I'll have to look into that...but for now that's where I stick it.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Trail riding without a phone is foolish,


It's a convenience. People have ridden thousands of years w/o a mobile.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

danny67 said:


> It's a convenience. People have ridden thousands of years w/o a mobile.


But if they had them they would have used them! It is more than a convenience it can be the difference between life and death.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

danny67 said:


> It's a convenience. People have ridden thousands of years w/o a mobile.


TOO TRUE!!! ROFL!!!
However, having a phone in case of an emergency gives me some peace of mind.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Corporal said:


> TOO TRUE!!! ROFL!!!
> However, having a phone in case of an emergency gives me some peace of mind.


Ha when I turned on my app today to go on my trail ride I just thought about that...people did ride for thousands of years without them...but now that we have technology we can't live without it!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

I either bring it with me and set it on the bleachers while I ride, or I just leave it in the barn. I board where I take lessons, though, so there is the added benefit of having a tack room pretty much all to myself. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lauren38026 (Jun 9, 2014)

I mainly ride alone, so I like to keep my phone with me at all times just in case. I have an iphone, and I use a GoVelope phone case attached to my breeches' belt loops. It's waterproof and super durable so I don't worry about it getting water/dirt/etc.. on it and my phone is totally protected from my horse rubbing on me or from me dropping it.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I keep mine in the car in the pocket on the side of the door. It's hidden from the sun so no worries about it overheating. Find a shady spot in your car, the pocket behind the front seat, inside the glove compartment, etc.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

I just switched my lesson barn - during lessons I plan to leave it in the tack room or locked in the car, unless I want my trainer to take pics  When I trail ride alone I have it in a fanny pack if it's hot, in a vest or coat pocket when it's cooler.


----------



## Starcailer (Aug 22, 2014)

Lets see, if the weather is okay, I leave it in my car. If not, I'll have my trainer hold it, and if im riding alone I have a pair of AWESOME breeches that have a super deep pocket with a zipper on the left side, and I will put it in there. If I am wearing a vest, I'll put it in one of those pockets. OR I will leave it with my grooming stuff. Mostly I have been keeping it in my car though, mostly because Im riding at 5-7pm and its not that hot anymore.


----------



## atinyinfinity (Sep 6, 2014)

I give it to my dad or mom to hold for me, but whenever I'm old enough to drive myself there, I think I'll leave it in the tack room or just somewhere in the barn. 
If you really want to have it when you ride, I'd say stick it in your jacket pocket and zip it up, or in the pocket of your vest or something.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I always stick my phone down in my boot. I used to keep in my back pocket, but after mamy times of multipletrail rides, one enjoyable and one to findy lost phone afterward, I started using my boot instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

It will fine in the car for the length of your lesson. I would
Leave it out of the sun


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I always wear a ball cap before I put on my lesson helmet. I simply put my keys and phone in my cap in a fairly visible place (to me). Never had a problem.
Maybe it's just me, but it always looks a little odd to be wearing a phone during a lesson.

My best to you.


----------



## squekers998 (May 29, 2012)

I either leave my phone in the car, but sometimes there too many people out there I take it with me and place it in the office somewhere


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I would never ever have thought about not leaving a phone in the car because of heat  If you leave it in a shady part of the car (glove compartment?) it should be fine.. If we can have it in our pocket on hot days, laying loose in the car shouldnt be an issue as long as its not in direct sunlight under a window. 
I leave mine, set to silent, in my helmetbag or backpack, along with my keys and any other stuff i have with me when i go to the barn.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Depends on the horse you're riding, I think. Luckily, none of my horses have been spooky enough for me to have to remove my phone from my person. In lessons though, I leave it in my car or on the bleachers or elsewhere.

If you are in a group lesson, I would remove the phone from you in case other riders have spooky horses. That's just common courtesy and you don't need your phone in a lesson anyway.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm guilty of keeping mine in my bra from time to time... Only when riding alone though, because trying to fish it out in front of people after you're done is a little bit on the awkward side. 

Clip on phone holders are a life saver, especially the kind that go on belts. They aren't usually hugely expensive either, so if you're constantly needing somewhere to put your phone, it might be best to invest in one. Other than that, your phone should be okay in the car if you don't leave it directly in the sun.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

I've kept mine a million and one places but this past spring I got a GoVelope and love it. I frequently forget where my phone is (because it's attached to me haha) and like someone else said, it's water resistant and such, so I don't worry that if it starts to rain mid-ride that my phone is on the fence post getting wet (been there, done that....ugh). I was recently at AETA and they just launched a Sport version of the GoVelope too that I like.


----------

